# [SOLVED] hosting multiple domains to same website in webcity



## neutrino2039 (Oct 2, 2012)

My client has two websites, say: example.com and example.com.au (both domains are bought from webcity.com.au and the hosting is provided by the same) and he wants to point both of them to the same website without URL forwarding. I tried changing the name-servers to the same values for both domains from domain management tool. Now example.com behaves fine but example.com.au just shows a parked page. Any suggestions on how I can achieve this? 
P.S.: I have DNS management tools for example.com.au but not example.com.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: hosting multiple domains to same website in webcity*

Since the domains are hosted at the same place, all you should need to do now is change them so they both have the same document root.

It appears WebCity uses CPanel, so you should be able to accomplish the task through the Addon Domain interface.


----------



## neutrino2039 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: hosting multiple domains to same website in webcity*

I've already solved the problem using parked domains option in the cpanel. I should have closed the thread already. Anyway, thank you for your reply. Addon domain would have been my first choice too, if it had been available to me.


----------

